# Pensacola Beach ?



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

We have never stayed there we have always vacation on Perdido for the last 30 + years, I hear the fishing is better over near Fort Pickens so our general question is will the beach be crowded this time of year? Is shark fishing a normal thing or will people give you dirty looks. We have to be really careful during the summer on Perdido wherever we fish with swimmers etc. I am assuming this time of year it is a normal thing to fish on the beach but is it really crowded ? Are their some smaller condos people stay in, we are used to dragging the yak and leaving it at the end of the board walk and not having to worry about it walking away. Is Pensacola beach the same or very different, we are trying to decide which one would be better to stay at, we know Perdido, Gulf shores and OB very well restaurants but it would b cool to stay at a new place and see a new area even if it is only a short drive from where we are accustomed to. Thanks for any advice


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Today, I assume there will be very few people to venture onto the beach, it is COLD!!*

*There is allot of sharkin going on right now, it appears most fish the east end of P-beach, past the Portofino's, or in Fort Pickens State Park, a fee is incurred to enter.*

*And yes, some fish anywhere on the beach for sharks, and there are very few swimmers around right now.*


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sure you'll have nothing to worry about. Every time I go there may be a few people on the beach but not many. Just push down away from them. I saw a lot on the beach in navarre on monday, veterans day and was a nice day. But most sharking goes on at night so don't worry


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

okay so would you all suggest if we plan on fishing most of day that fishing on PB would be a pain and we should just stay on Perdido? We don't have much to worry about over there it isn't crowded where we stay each year


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

tigershark said:


> okay so would you all suggest if we plan on fishing most of day that fishing on PB would be a pain and we should just stay on Perdido? We don't have much to worry about over there it isn't crowded where we stay each year



There will not be any crowded beaches anywhere down here this time of year


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Pensacola Beach is my favorite, not sure why, but it is.*


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks everyone, do you all have any recommendations of where to stay west of the pier on the gulf side ? Not looking for any high rises just a 2 story if possible not even sure here is such a place since we don't know the area Thanks again!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

So are you wanting a hotel or a house to rent? Margaritavill is west of Pensacola pier.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, something that is not a high rise maybe 4 or 5 stories max west of the pier. maybe something with a boardwalk so I can lock the Yak up


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

May not be what you are looking for but we stayed on Navarre beach a couple weeks ago and really enjoyed it. It was on the sound side though. Has a private fishing pier and small beach. We stayed on the bottom floor of a two or three story place. Looks like an apartment complext. Great rates but no view from the condo itself. The gulf side a block away. Pensacola beach isn't too far. There are plenty of places between Navarre Beach and Pensacola Beach to park and go down to the beach.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Moe, we are trying to stay within walking distance of the boardwalk and things do, its a big anniversary for us so I get to shark fish  but also have to do other stuff besides shark fishing looking at Gulf Winds, Port Side Villas, Star board village somewhere around there


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

LP and I fish every weekend and some week nights and have never had a single problem from Navarre to Ft. Pickens. If you would like to join us PM your contact info and when you will be in town and we will try to hook some monsters. UGLY


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

UGLY, will do and thanks


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If you are willing to go across to AL Fort Morgan has the most reasonable housing I've seen, and the shark fishing was great for me this summer.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

John,
We have been staying on perdido for a long time, I have fished Ft. Morgan several times, my wife just wants a change so she picked Pensacola beach this time but thanks for the suggestion


----------

